

Chambliss becomes first Senator with own iPhone app - daten
http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-valley/technology/166591-chambliss-becomes-first-senator-with-own-iphone-app

======
daten
Will this app show the user how the congressmen plans to vote on current
bills?

Could the user upvote/downvote bills as an efficient way of sharing their
opinion. Isn't this what letters and phone calls are turned into at best
anyway? A tally.

------
baconner
I wonder what value this provides to his constituents that his website, email,
or the existing open Congress app doesn't already do better.

